# Ten days ago & now.



## Ron Evers (Feb 7, 2014)

Damn cold out.


----------



## leeroix (Feb 7, 2014)

Well if it makes you feel any better its finally raining and behaving like winter in Cali...


----------



## ronlane (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, Ron, I'd say come down here where it's warmer, but its dang cold down here too and we even have some of that white stuff hanging around with more on the way. Hunker down and stay warm my friend.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 7, 2014)

Interesting how similar things look over the 10 day span.


----------



## cenote (Feb 7, 2014)

Haven't seen the grass here what seems to be a month


----------



## tirediron (Feb 7, 2014)

We had almost a 1/4" of snow this morning.  I almost called it a snow day!


----------



## WCThomas (Feb 7, 2014)

Hope the cold stays north! I am enjoying the nice weather we have today. Looks like snow tomorrow thought.


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 7, 2014)

Is the point that you have the correct white balance now? 

I like the WHITE snow.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 7, 2014)

Parker219 said:


> Is the point that you have the correct white balance now?
> 
> I like the WHITE snow.



I do too, that is why I shoot +1EV over in snow.  Sometimes the snow actually looks blue due to ambient conditions.  Please note that there is some white snow in the first images as there is some blue in the second.


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 7, 2014)

^ I guess.  I always fix the snow in post if its not white, thats just me I guess.  

Thats a pretty location,  you should do a once a month photo there.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 7, 2014)

I often like a little bit of blue tint to snow if the light is shadow-light, or open shade...to me that blue tint is a "signal" of the color of the light, or the time of day. I don't agree with the idea that just because it's "snow" that it ALWAYS must be pure white.


----------



## bc_steve (Feb 8, 2014)

Sweating in Asia right now....


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 8, 2014)

bc_steve said:


> Sweating in Asia right now....



So sorry for you.  :mrgreen:  We spent three weeks of January in Geezerland & never sweated @ all.  We dragged the cold down with us.

This was the only hot spot:


----------



## bc_steve (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm actually not much of a hot weather person and kind of looking forward to getting to the hills!  Something in between and reasonable.

Kind of surreal seeing all the snow shots though, I kinda forgot about winter.


----------



## Kazzy (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh I love the look of snow. I suppose if I had to live with it daily I would get sick of it...or used to it. 

I am cannot wait for Winter to arrive, I am not at all a Summer person.


----------

